# Force Fins



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

So my wife wanted to pick up some new fins for a trip we have to Strawberry this weekend. She has always complained about the Creek Company flat fins and wanted something that gave her more ankle support. Well I let her go shopping for them on her own and expected she would pick up a pair of those Caddis fins you can wear your boots with. To my surprise, when she got home she pulled out the box and I noticed the $179.99 sticker on the outside of the box and knew immediately what she had done. I have always wanted to try the Force Fins, but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much money on fins. Has anyone ever tried these fins and are they really worth the money? What are the benefits to this design? I guess we will find out soon enough. This will be my first trip to the Berry this year, I am stoked, so stoked I couldn't even get mad at the wife for blowing so much money 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They are **** nice


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a pair and like them. They are designed for use in a sitting position and work quite well. They are much easier to walk around in as compared to the Creek brand. I think the straps will last alot longer as well. Good fins.

Worth the money? For me yes. For use with a toon where you dont use your fins as much, probably not.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

The force fins are a lot of money but if you have ever been caught in the wind with caddis fins you will find that when you put the torque to them they fold back. The force fins are much stiffer, easier to walk with, and you can handle a pretty good breeze with a lot less effort. The other thing about the adjustable float tube fins is they will float. They will last you a lifetime unless you lose them. I'm sure that you are going to be borrowing them from her when she doesn't go with and before long you will be getting yourself a pair.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a pair of IDI scuba fins that I love. I call them my "Big Uglys". They are quite heavy but sooo comfortable. They are around 25 years old and still soft and powerfull. Not for backpacking, but if I can drive to the lake that's what I use. I think they are quite expensive though, so you might as well buy the Force.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Another advantage of the float tube style Force fins is that they are super easy to get on and off. For someone as old and fat as I am that is a real plus.


----------

